# Honda Civic Cat Back



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I ordered an aftermarket catback system off of ebay for my 2000 Civic Dx. Upon inspection I noticed the system is about a foot short and my catalytic converter has a two bolt flange and the new system has a three bolt flange. The total was only $125, but it obviously doesn't fit. I've considered two options. Feel free to add to these.

1. Keep the current system (to short, wrong flange) and have an exhaust shop fashion me an extension with the correct flange, essentially modifying the new exhaust.

2. Buy a magnaflow system (which comes with this extension flange, essentially remedying the issue) for around $350-400 and install myself.

Opinions or other ideas?


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a greedy evo2 off of my 02 civic ex 2 door that I am trying to sell. Let me know if your interested it was only used for 10k miles


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

dahh, call the muffler shop, like meineke, and price the job. then do your math. if you bought ANYTHING off internet, you WILL LOSE $$ on return. shipping cost at least. restocking fees, etc. and weeks to get your refund.

personally, i am staying away from jcwhitney like dry grass from bonfire in middle of a drought. EVERYTHING we ever bought from them is junk. wisdoms are wisdoms for a good reason. *you always get what you pay for. *


----------

